

Show HN: Screenleap launches simple API for adding screen sharing to your site - ttruong
http://www.screenleap.com/api

======
gtCameron
Awesome job, can't wait to play around with this. I've used Screenleep before
and a the quality is better than most screen sharing tools I have used in the
past.

~~~
ttruong
Thanks! Please let us know if there are any customizations you would like to
see added. We will be adding lower-level API calls in the next month.

------
knighthacker
This is super cool. I used screenleap to try it out with my remote team
members and I am very impressed personally. I wanna mess around with their
APIs a bit.

~~~
aantix
Is the quality good enough to support remote pair programming?

~~~
knighthacker
Yeah, that's what I used it for. I've used it every day for about a week and
it dropped maybe once or twice. At which, I created a new connection.

I should add that I did use a screen session to share vim though.

------
DanBlake
Anyone interested in this might want to check out
<http://code.google.com/p/red5-screenshare/> also

------
drivebyacct2
(edit) Oh. That's how. It requires Java.

